# What's the best brush for mineral makeup?



## Miss Lulluamon (Nov 28, 2008)

What's the best brush you've used for powder mineral makeup? I can't seem to find a blend between coverage and cakey-ness. Has anyone found a good one and if so what do you use it with?


----------



## laurie_lu (Nov 28, 2008)

I use all the synthetic taklon brushes from Everyday Minerals.


----------



## Nemi (Nov 28, 2008)

I have different brushes, but prefer the flattop from Signature Minerals. It's synthetic and denser than the EDM flattop.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 28, 2008)

Makeup Forever's HD kabuki brush, dense, super soft, it's a real pleasure to buff my mineral foundation with it. I use it with my foundation from Lily Lolo.


----------



## saitoyf (Nov 29, 2008)

I use AN flat top.


----------



## vanja (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a few kabuki brushes (different brands, different kinds of hair) but I have found that my favorite is the "itty bitty squirrel" flat top kabuki I bought from a eBay seller a few years back. Yes, it's very small but it has just the right firmness and it's oh so soft!


----------



## white_poplar (Nov 29, 2008)

anyone using lauress kabuki? I am keen on trying it...

Other than that, EDM flat top has been great for me!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 29, 2008)

I use either a flat top buffer or a kabuki, both work wonderfully for both loose and pressed minerals.


----------



## ashariel (Nov 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *white_poplar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif anyone using lauress kabuki? I am keen on trying it... I have it and like it quite a bit, but I tend to reach for my other brushes more often (one of my posh kabukis, or my brown faux jumbo buffer brush). I'm happy to have it in the rotation, though!


----------



## Fataliya (Nov 29, 2008)

EDM flat top kabuki here, too.


----------



## Lysette (Nov 29, 2008)

EDM LHK at the moment


----------



## mk12 (Nov 30, 2008)

I use the Everyday Minerals Flat Top brush for foundation and LOVE it! It's super soft and applies my MMU flawlessly. You can get heavier coverage with it easily, but it also works very well for the light coverage I prefer... I just use less on the brush.

The EDM Long Handled Kabuki is wonderful for finishing powders because it's not as dense. It's the same type of amazingly soft synthetic brush as the Flat Top. Some people like the LHK better than the Flat Top for foundation application because it's not as dense. Some feel it's easier to sweep on a lighter application with the LHK.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Nov 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mk12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use the Everyday Minerals Flat Top brush for foundation and LOVE it! It's super soft and applies my MMU flawlessly. You can get heavier coverage with it easily, but it also works very well for the light coverage I prefer... I just use less on the brush.
The EDM Long Handled Kabuki is wonderful for finishing powders because it's not as dense. It's the same type of amazingly soft synthetic brush as the Flat Top. Some people like the LHK better than the Flat Top for foundation application because it's not as dense. Some feel it's easier to sweep on a lighter application with the LHK.

exactly what i use


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a lot of great brushes.. but I what I like the most is the flat top from EDM.


----------



## katherinelesley (Dec 4, 2008)

I keep meaning to try the flat-top from Everyday Minerals but every time I do an order they're always sold out. What I currently use is the Lumiere buki (which I love but cannot repurchase because the new insurance clause on their brushes makes it somewhat unaffordable for me) and the Everyday Minerals LHK for finishing powders and primers, or for foundations if I'm using a heavy coverage foundation or having a natural look day.


----------



## donthate (Dec 4, 2008)

In my experience flat tops give better coverage than rounded kabukis. My favorite so far is the Stila one. Really pricey but you can get it at a discount on eBay.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 4, 2008)

Ocean Mists has a very small kabuki brush (enough so you can swirl it in a sample jar), it's great to test your foundation, but i also use it to apply blush on my apples.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mk12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use the Everyday Minerals Flat Top brush for foundation and LOVE it!
The EDM Long Handled Kabuki is wonderful for finishing powders because it's not as dense.

I use those two as well. EDM's Flat Top for foundation, and the their regular LHK for primer and finishing dusts.


----------



## togal (Dec 6, 2008)

I love my Lumiere flat top for foundation as I prefer a heavier coverage and like to buff my foundation in. For finishing powder I use the long handled kabuki, also from Lumiere.


----------



## Leylani (Dec 6, 2008)

As i do not use MMU foundation with bismut, i do not need to buff it a lot. I just fluff the foundation on with a synthetic powder brush, and after that i use the lovely synthetic Flat top from EDM to lightly sweep it into my skin.

So what brush you use depends of what makeup you use, but remember to treat your skin gently!


----------



## andrrea (Dec 9, 2008)

MAC's 182 or EDM's Flat Top!


----------



## Reservechic (Dec 9, 2008)

I like the EDM Flat Top Brush for when I desire more of a full coverage look to my face. However, when I just desire a lighter coverage, I will use ethe MAC 187 brush. Now, I do know that the MAC 187 is a pricey brush, but its the only breush that I have ever used that gives me the most airbrushed look to my makeup that I have ever found.


----------



## hedgiemum (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm using the Everyday Minerals brushes at the moment, the flat top (often with the pressed powder) and the long handled kabuki.I use the MAC 187 for finishing powders, and would like to buy a smaller duo fiber brush for blushes.I reckon the EDM brushes are very soft and easy to wash the muck out of, and for the price they are great overall.

I'm contemplating buying the Lily Lolo buffer (it's such a pretty looking brush, lol, and synthetic hairs) as a spare as I can't order overseas at the moment,so close to Christmas.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

i use my Too Faced "Teddy Bear Hair" Retractable kabuki brush and wow. not only is this THE softest brush I've ever felt in my entire life lol, but it picks up a good amount of product and evenly distributes it all over your face. i love love love this brush. i used to use the kabuki that came with the Bare Minerals set I bought, but i hate that brush. it feels like a brillo pad.

Too Faced makes THE best and softest brushes ever.


----------



## Justice (Jan 2, 2009)

I got the whole set of brushes from EDM for Christmas and LOVE THEM!!! And yes, the flat top brush is my favorite too.


----------



## Hoozey (Jan 3, 2009)

My favorite foundation brush isn't a brush at all- I love these red cleansing sponges cut into 1/4 wedges. Using damp method it gives flawless results that I just love. I even have the whole set of Lumiere brushes from the 2007 pre-buy but haven't touched for foundation since starting this red cleansing sponge application. For blush/glow I like soft fluffy brushes- my current favorites are these inexpensive ones I recently got at Walmart in their holiday gift section. There were three perfect for blush/powder/glows that I use all the time.


----------



## SagittariusAnna (Jan 4, 2009)

Lots of great suggestions!

Originally Posted by *SagittariusAnna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lots of great suggestions! Wow those ideas are [email protected]!

Originally Posted by *MissResha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i use my Too Faced "Teddy Bear Hair" Retractable kabuki brush and wow. not only is this THE softest brush I've ever felt in my entire life lol, but it picks up a good amount of product and evenly distributes it all over your face. i love love love this brush. i used to use the kabuki that came with the Bare Minerals set I bought, but i hate that brush. it feels like a brillo pad. 
Too Faced makes THE best and softest brushes ever.

Awww Teddy Bear hair






Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Makeup Forever's HD kabuki brush, dense, super soft, it's a real pleasure to buff my mineral foundation with it. I use it with my foundation from Lily Lolo. Ive never heard of Lili Lolo cute name

Originally Posted by *andrrea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MAC's 182 or EDM's Flat Top! I have those they work very well


----------



## Asha* (Jan 7, 2009)

I use Sweetscents golden kabuki. It's ok, but I think there are better ones out there (although I haven't tried any other).


----------



## sunny101 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have different faves every other month....my current fave is the Smashbox 19 and also the Nars 19....they're both pretty similar but right now I'm leaning more towards the Smashbox.....also love this long-handled synthetic kabuki that I bought on Ebay last year, it's so soft and picks up the perfect amount of powder every time.....and the finish is so beautiful and flawless.....but next month I'll probably change my mind again....who knows, seems like there's always something better on the market.


----------



## starrystarzzz (Jan 11, 2009)

I really like the finish of flat tops but they breaks me out more often than kabuki , so i give up my flat tops search and go for kabukis now

btw, if you want really maximum coverage, go for Essential Beauty Supplies Itty Bitty FLat Top, it hides everything!

I have also Coastal Scents the pink one i dun like it because it smells really like a wet dog

and the EDM flat top is sooooo soft and will stick to your skin closely and the coverage is good too

i have used Essential Beauty Supplies Ultimate Buffer which is made of goat hair, and it feels sooooooo soft I always extend the necessary time to have more time to let my face touch the soft brush softer than my pillow. the coverage is light and natural

Then I get the new Body Shop Kabuki and it's sooooooo great, not as soft as the above tho. Usually I like the longer handled one, but this is so good I cannot stop using it. The thing I adore is that this brush really gives a thick layer of coverage (yet looks natural just like all kabukis) so that at the end of the day, it extends the staying power of my MMU.

I am looking for a refilling brush so it's easier for touch ups without the mess.

I saw one in Coastal Scents and Lumiere. Strugglign to buy which.


----------

